# Your fav local fish store



## herbwin (Dec 28, 2009)

I thought it would be fun to hear about everyone's fav non-chain LFS. There are lots in SA, TX but mine is FINTIQUE, it's been around forever, at least 40 years. It ia a very old building with a large fish room with rows of individual 20, 30 and 55 gallon tanks (I hate central filters), no frills; non-jumping fish don't even have lids. Great prices, basic fish like tetras and such are usually under $1, often 3 for a discounted amount. They also get a changing variety or rarer and exotic fish, you never know what will turn up. They have a smaller marine area, plants and live foods. They sell some birdseed and small animal items, otherwise they are totally fish.

I am devoted to the store, the fish are always healthy, I very seldom buy a fish anywhere else

The downside of the place is they have very screwy hours, closing at 4, 5, 6 and even 2 on different days. The shop is across town from me, and I often seem to stop in at the wrong time


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Lovely Pets in Quincy MA. 

All they have are fish and tanks are always clean with healthy looking fish. They have a huge variety of saltwater and freshwater.

Sadly, I'm moving 1-1/2 hours away from here in the next few months (cry). So I'll be on the hunt for a great fish place in Southern NH. Any suggestions from my fellow New Englanders?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

There are lots of good places in the Twin Cities, A world of Fish, Aqualand, Forest lake pets,...ect we have lots of fish only stores. Some stores stick to the common fish, others get the cooler uncommon things like freshwater rays, arrowanna, discus, an what ever else you want.


----------



## fryup (Jan 12, 2010)

pets at home England UK....lol......bit far for you to travel


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

fryup said:


> pets at home England UK....lol......bit far for you to travel


Just a tad  

But I would love to get there one day.


----------



## fryup (Jan 12, 2010)

thats were i got ALL my fish things when i was starting up


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

Captin Nemo's Aquarium outside Philly


----------



## fryup (Jan 12, 2010)

jollys pet store england uk lol  again a bit far for ya .....i dont know any in the us


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Pet Kingdom, San Diego. The one time Ron wasn't working (the manager) I went in to get my weekly supply of black worms. I asked for my usual "three" portions and saw that the normal portion was approx. a tablespoon. It was then that I realized Ron was giving me softball sized portions just "because". Once I was admiring a red turquoise discus (priced at $89.99) and Ron said, "Do you like it? He's eating great and is healthy". I told him I'd take it and he marked the bag as $49.99. I love my LFS, Ron's "the man".


----------



## Promelas (Feb 5, 2010)

Of all the ones in Minneapolis I'd have to say Sea Level has the best customer service. Ran by two guys who are there every day, the tanks are always clean and they have the best looking plants out of any store I've been to.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Nemo's Pets in Granite City, IL (suburb of St. Louis MO)
http://nemospets.com/


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

I actually haven't found any good LFS. Maybe I'm not looking hard enough. I just use petsmart when I need stuff. Or online.


----------



## dylan94 (Jan 15, 2009)

I live in Montreal and there is a chain store called Nature. They are a chain store but there are really only 5 or 6 of them. They are all really nice, big and clean. They have many aisles of aquariums. They always have fish I have never seen and exotic plecos, etc. They have a whole row for discus, one for live-bearers, two for tetras, one for saltwater, two for cichlids, one for oddballs, and then like 5 others for misceallaneous fish and plants and goldfish. They have arrowanas and huge pacus. they have stingrays and other huge fish that I have never seen before. That is only the fish sectiion they have birds and lizards and amphibians and axolotls and dogs and cats and rodents etc. The people there are very knowledgable. I love this place. Here is the link : http://www.naturepet.com


----------



## spoot (Feb 4, 2010)

Exotic Tropicals. Greg is a great dude.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

i cant find any great freshwater stores anywhere near where i live, the best one is this really smelly pet store in Silverdale WA, a 30min drive from me

The best saltwater store is Shark Reef in Silverdale also. it may be a long drive but they have everything. anything they dont have they cna get it, if you dont remember the name or just have a picture you can email it and get it and watch it for a week to see if its eating and healthy. but the best thing is that it is inside a plant nursery so my mom can take me almost every week XD. best place ever, if you live anywhere near silverdale send me a private message and ill send you thier website!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I used to frequent Scales in Cloverly, MD but they closed their doors, sadly enough. My go-to LFS is now Tropical Fish World here in Gaithersburg. It's a pretty small store and the selection could be better (as could the prices) but they get interesting stuff in there sometimes and the fish are usually pretty healthy.


----------

